# Problems with JBL EON 15p1



## d0mestic88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello, I am having trouble with 2 of my JBL EON 15p1s. I don't know too much about speakers so I need a little help...On both speakers the high frequency driver don't work, but the big speaker on the bottom does. 

1- The first speaker's HF driver will sometimes play but sometimes the driver will cut out. It won't come back on until I shut the speaker down or rattle it around. I first thought something was loose so I opened the speaker up and checked all connections. 

2- The second tweeter/driver won't work at all.

I read that the driver HF will blow if you push them to hard (which is what i prob did) so i opened up the driver and took out the diaphram. However, I'm not sure how to tell if it's blown or not (there wasn't anything that looked "blown" when I took it out). I know that you can buy an entire new driver, and I know that you can just buy a diaphram (much cheaper). I'm not sure what I should be doing here...Can anybody offer up some advice. Thank you...


----------



## FMEng (Dec 14, 2009)

A blown driver typically has an open voice coil. Take a multi-meter (DMM or VOM), and measure the DC resistance of the coil. It should be something like 2 to 12 ohms. If the resistance is very high, you found the culprit.

It could also be a problem with the high frequency amplifier. The EON powered speaker has a separate amp for each driver. If you suspect that, I would connect the signal leads from the HF driver to another, full range speaker. Apply signal and bring up the volume slowly to see if the HF amp is alive. Be careful because there are lethal voltages inside the speaker.


----------



## d0mestic88 (Dec 14, 2009)

FMEng said:


> A blown driver typically has an open voice coil. Take a multi-meter (DMM or VOM), and measure the DC resistance of the coil. It should be something like 2 to 12 ohms. If the resistance is very high, you found the culprit.
> 
> It could also be a problem with the high frequency amplifier. The EON powered speaker has a separate amp for each driver. If you suspect that, I would connect the signal leads from the HF driver to another, full range speaker. Apply signal and bring up the volume slowly to see if the HF amp is alive. Be careful because there are lethal voltages inside the speaker.



Now when you say measure the coil, do you mean measure the terminal on the diaphram. Thats what I did and go a reading oh 8ohm. 

Could I use the leads from the woofer and connect it to the HF driver to see if its just that amp?


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 14, 2009)

DO NOT connect the leads from the woofer to the high frequency driver since putting the low frequencies into the high frequency driver can damage it.

The other way around could be used to check the amp, connect the high frequency output of the amp to the low frequency driver (or as suggested, just connect the low frequency amp out to another external speaker (full range)

Sharyn


----------

